# American Kinax



## Dany (Aug 10, 2017)

This folding camera is a Kinax
Kinax was a major French camera manufacturer active between 1946 and 1958 and known (at least in France) for the good quality of its production.
During the early fifties, this company produced versions of its normal range of folding cameras models slightly modified to suite the American market (colored leatherette, distance scale marked in feet etc...)
Different models were then produced for export that were called with names of regions of France where US troops have been deeply involved during the two world wars.
The names of these commemoration models were Normandy, Alsace, Picardy, Provence, Riviera, Champagne, Lorraine, Ardennes.
Such special models were produced in small quantity, sent to USA and distributed by Raygram Corp.,  New York . This is to say that they are probably unknown or forgotten today  .
This also means that I was very lucky to find this "Picardy" with its Burgundy leatherette in a flea market in France.
I am interested in any document you may find (e.g. ads) concerning this distribution.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2017)

You find more interesting cameras! Never heard of this one, but it's a beaut.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2017)

Très jolie.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2017)

A lovely folder! Never underestimate the French and their beautiful design.


----------

